# Carte Graphique PowerMac Dual G5



## cookie (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai juste une petite question.
Je doit changer la carte graphique d'un PowerMac G5 Dual 2,3Ghz. C'est une GeForce 6600 d'origine.

Mon vendeur mepropose une GeForce 7300 GT pour 156 EUR TTC. Le problème c'est qu'il faut la commander et ça risque de prendre des plombe d'après lui. (et d'après d'autres revendeurs Mac que j'ai contacter aussi).

En cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé la même carte mais à 53 EUR TTC et de stock. Mais ils ne parlent pas de compatibilité Mac.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller à ce sujet ?

D'avance un tout grand merci.


----------



## chandy (28 Août 2007)

A confirmer parce que je ne suis pas du tout pro des changements de carte graphique sur mac, mais bon en théorie, si le connecteur est le même, y a pas de raison que Nvidia s'amuse à changer les chips de ses cartes graphiques entre les modèles mac et pc


----------



## Dramis (28 Août 2007)

Ce n'est pas le même bios sur les cartes, tu dois le changer toi même, et il te faut un pc pour le faire.


----------



## palmagora (28 Août 2007)

cookie a dit:


> En cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé la même carte mais à 53 EUR TTC et de stock. Mais ils ne parlent pas de compatibilité Mac.



Ce n'est probablement pas la même carte mais une carte utilisant le même Chip et avec un BIOS pour PC. Pour fonctionner sur Mac la carte doit disposer d'un BIOS spécifique au Mac. Dans certains cas, il est possible de passer par bidouille de l'un à l'autre mais rarement sans danger et le plus souvent en disposant d'un PC comme le dit dramis... Le plus simple est véritablement de s'offrir une carte pévue pour Mac voire de chercher sur eBay ou consort une carte d'occasion. C'est ce que j'avais fait avec succès !


----------



## Dramis (28 Août 2007)

palmagora a dit:


> C'est ce que j'avais fait avec succès !



Juste pour savoir, tu avais trouver quoi et à quelle prix, je regarde pour une ati X850 xt pour un powermac g5 dual 2.5, premièrement ça coute la peau du cul (350 euro) et deuxièement c'est pas en stock.

La version pc coute a peu près 100 euro.  Y'a toujours le problème du pc, à la limite je commande un DELL, je fais la manip et je le retourne


----------



## cookie (29 Août 2007)

Merci à tous pour ces précisions.
Je vais effectivement faire un petit tour du côté de chez eBay.

Bonne journée.


----------

